# Black tarring poop????



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey we really need some help one of our chis has black runny poop.It looks like tar.He is also throwing up he can't keep ANYTHING down. He want drink as of today.He ain't barking and fussing like he does.He just lays with his daddy.You can look at him and tell he fells bad.Please we really need the help.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I would get him to a vet asap


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Black tarry poop usually means some kind of bleeding in the gastrointestinal tract - get him to the vet ASAP!!!!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Kee, I would say get him to the vet asap and take a stool sample with you. I had a dog before that was on steroids for a back injury and developed an ulcer and had black tar poo, but that's my only experience with it. I hope he'll be okay!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, Vet NOW!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh no, I hope he's OK. Like the others said, the only way to tell exactly what is causing this is to get him to the vet ASAP! Keep us posted on him... sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

This is not good! If it is Parvo or another intestinal problem and if your chi gets dehydrated he will not survive unless he sees a vet immediately.
Also if he has ingested something poisonous these will cause the same problem.
Please seek help right away...let us know how the poor little thing is doing...


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh my! Please keep us posted and get your baby to a vet asap! We will pray for you all!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness, good thoughts and prayers going out for your little one. Please update as soon as you can.


----------



## KJT (Feb 9, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Black tarry poop usually means some kind of bleeding in the gastrointestinal tract


Yes, definitely. Please get him to the vet immediately and keep us updated. Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i agree you need to call upon the proffesionals for this one


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

How is he?? Hope everything is OK x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just checking in to see how he is? Hope all is well.

Barbara x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, Just wanted to know how is he now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just saw this post.... and YES! Get him to the vet. Black tarry stools are indicative of bleeding inside! Let us know how he is. We are all worried about him.

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

So many prayers coming your way from here. It's so scary when our babies are sick. Please, please, please update us.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

How is he ? We need updates


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am just reading this and it is sounding like Parvo to me with all of the symptoms you stated? Does his feces have a very weird smell?

Please do keep us updated, prayers are on there way.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He is doing good today he seems to be a little better he is walking around trying to get into stuff and growling and wagging his tell like he always does so we hope he is going to be ok.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

That is good news! I am glad he is feeling better. Keep an eye on him though to be sure that his poops don't turn black again.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

well......he has not pooped so we will have to wait ill he does.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Giardia can cause black tarry stools


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll be straight if he were my dog, I'd be taking him in to see vet for a quick check up after an episode like that...
You can't be too careful in my mind, but maybe I am just a worrit.

Barbara x


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

These sound like the classic signs of PARVO to me...how old is your dog... call the vet ASAP


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Please do go to the vet and get a full blood panel. When things like this happens it is usually a warning sign. If in fact it is something bad then you could possibly save his life by catching something early. Better to be safe than sorry. With these guys it can take a turn for the worse so suddenly.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

We are taking him to the vet tomorrow at 4.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope everything is okay. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope your little one's okay, let us know what your vet says.


----------



## chilis mom (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope very thing is okay with your little one. Please update when you get back from the vet.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Is there any update?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> We are taking him to the vet tomorrow at 4.


Any update yet? I really hope everything went ok..


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I was hoping to hear an update today, hope your little one is ok. We are continuing to keep you all in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

We took him to the vet they took blood tests and did not find anything wrong.Now he is running in circles screaming.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> We took him to the vet they took blood tests and did not find anything wrong.Now he is running in circles screaming.


Screaming in pain?


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Is he is pain?!?!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, freaking out here. Is he in pain? If so, get him back to your vet ASAP. I hope that you are on your way to the vets. Please let us know how he is.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

poor pup please update us


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Any news yet, I hope things are Ok,


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I'm just sick for you. Please let us know as soon as you know anything. Maybe it's just anxiety or something. They did a panel, right? Good luck hon.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Go to another vet for a 2nd opinion! Something is definately wrong:-(


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

He seems to be doing good today.So we are going to watch him.Just keep us in your prayers.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

Always!!!!! Good luck


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

he seems to being doing good so we hope he is better.


----------



## chilis mom (Apr 9, 2009)

Is his potty back to normal? Have you tried giving him alittle yogurt? I have to give my dog some every couple of days or she gets a colitis attack. Tummy hurts and potty gets mucus and blood in it.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

we gave him some med that the vet gave us for runny poop.


----------

